# There Are No Ugly Women, Only Poor Women



## Little Wing (Mar 14, 2008)

This  photo was taken at a competition in June 2006.
The competition was between 9 women for best makeover.
They had every possible beauty treatment available to them over a period of 12 hours
before the contest. Look at the before and after photos.

Click on the image to enlarge and see for yourself!!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 14, 2008)

Just give me a couple hours and a liquor store and I'd have them beautiful in any mans eyes....






YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> This  photo was taken at a competition in June 2006.
> The competition was between 9 women for best makeover.
> They had every possible beauty treatment available to them over a period of 12 hours
> before the contest. Look at the before and after photos.
> ...



it's a little thumbnail?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 14, 2008)

its amazing what a makeup does


----------



## KelJu (Mar 14, 2008)

Prince said:


> it's a little thumbnail?



Click on it.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 14, 2008)

Here


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 14, 2008)

wow


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 14, 2008)

Prince said:


> it's a little thumbnail?





uh oh, someone's been drinking.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 14, 2008)

most women can look a lot better with a little effort and none of these girls look really bad to begin with but this made me think of the guy picking up a knock out at the bar n then waking up.... it's not always a matter of how much he drank.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, that is seriously amazing. What was this done for, tv? And was it just makeup, or were any surgeries involved?


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 14, 2008)

uhh...The Beth and Sarina chicks looked like hell before...but I agree, most were decent looking, just carelessa about their looks, clothes, etc...

The wonders of makeup , fancy dresses and photoshop! lol


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2008)

looks like some of them had breast augmentation, along with their teeth done


----------



## DontStop (Mar 14, 2008)

good thing I don't need money or surgery to look good.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 14, 2008)

PreMier said:


> looks like some of them had breast augmentation, along with their teeth done



And a months worth of tanning sessions. I want to know how much of it was image enhanced.


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 14, 2008)

DontStop said:


> good thing I don't need money or surgery to look good.


 

That was....modest! :;o)


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 14, 2008)

The fat one is in the back, dressed in all black so you can't see how fat she is.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 14, 2008)

crazy_enough said:


> That was....modest! :;o)



I'm confident in the way i look
im not trying to sound conceited, im just glad that ive never had to spend a schwack of money to look good


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 14, 2008)

DontStop said:


> I'm confident in the way i look
> im not trying to sound conceited, im just glad that ive never had to spend a schwack of money to look good



Youre just lucky you get it from that sexy mama of yours -


----------



## A Black Guy (Mar 14, 2008)

That's why I fuck anything that walks...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 14, 2008)

it was a makeover contest

"They had every possible beauty treatment available to them over a period of 12 hours"

no surgery


----------



## maniclion (Mar 14, 2008)

It's not really a matter of money but more a matter of giving a shit and maintaining.....


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 14, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> it was a makeover contest
> 
> "They had every possible beauty treatment available to them over a period of 12 hours"
> 
> no surgery



i thought it was a tv show where a lot of surgery was involved?


----------



## david (Mar 16, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> That's why I fuck anything that walks...


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 17, 2008)

DontStop said:


> I'm confident in the way i look
> im not trying to sound conceited, im just glad that ive never had to spend a schwack of money to look good


 

I know, I wasnt trying to be a bitch about it! It just made me giggle!


----------



## heeholler (Mar 17, 2008)

The makeover did wonders for them. On some of the before pictures, a couple of them look worse than six miles of bad fence.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 17, 2008)

maniclion said:


> It's not really a matter of money but more a matter of giving a shit and maintaining.....


I agree!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 18, 2008)

_Where is the next picture of them doing porn? _


----------

